# tom brady should take a lie detector test



## ILM (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has brought this up.at least I haven't heard of it.
It would shine a little light good or bad.no??


----------



## Thor_ (Aug 14, 2015)

Someone has been watching too much jeremy kyle. Do you want him to take a dna test also?


----------



## MuchoJointAmigo (Aug 14, 2015)

Eh, Goodell wouldn't accept it. I don't think most people care anymore, the offseason is almost over, real football is upon us.


----------



## ILM (Aug 16, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Someone has been watching too much jeremy kyle. Do you want him to take a dna test also?


Tom Brady you .......are not the father


----------



## TBoneJack (Aug 17, 2015)

Tom Brady has been rail-roaded by the Patriots-haters who Goodell feared when he made his way-over-the-top judgement against the Patriots and Tom Brady. And a federal judge will soon formally validate this.

The only question is this: will the NFL appeal the judge's total vacation of punishment against Brady, and drag it out even further in Appeals Court...?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

Brady won today. The NFL has not decided to pursue appeals,...and shouldn`t,..no Court will convict with no evidence against.

Brady suspension lifted due to lack of evidence.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 3, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Brady won today. The NFL has not decided to pursue appeals,...and shouldn`t,..no Court will convict with no evidence against.
> 
> Brady suspension lifted due to lack of evidence.


They are going to appeal.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 3, 2015)

He can play through the appeal that has no chance of being reversed,...well a very little chance.


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 3, 2015)

Waste of time and money. Judge didn't even rule because of the case but how it was handled lol. Thing is guilty or not. There was no solid proof. 

This changes everything because heavy suspension will now go to court.


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 3, 2015)

Who gives a shit! Its football time!


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 3, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> Someone has been watching too much jeremy kyle. Do you want him to take a dna test also?


if he swears on his nan's grave, all is good with me


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Brady won today. The NFL has not decided to pursue appeals,...and shouldn`t,..no Court will convict with no evidence against.
> 
> Brady suspension lifted due to lack of evidence.


Damn shame cuz he's definitely guilty.. C'mon man he admitted it when he destroyed evidence( phone) "doesn't everyone destroy their phone when they get a new one" lmfao!!! What an idiot.. Not u but Brady/belechek for sure


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 12, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn shame cuz he's definitely guilty.. C'mon man he admitted it when he destroyed evidence( phone) "doesn't everyone destroy their phone when they get a new one" lmfao!!! What an idiot.. Not u but Brady/belechek for sure



No, he destroyed his phone because to retrieve erased e-mails, you have to download the entire phone memory. after viewing it, it can be destroyed but the machine that hosts your phone to download, carries that data til erased but can retrieve it`self.

Never give your phone to anyone. All your privacy will be sold. Example,...a E-mail containing a post about Peyton Manning was sold to the media already. The NFL is out of bounds asking for it to begin with. His phone is as private to him as yours is to you.

His attorney was right. The destroyed phone has no relevance to the charges, it`s just a way to get it for the NFL. He could easily use his wife`s phone or his dad`s phone so their phones should be suspected and subject too ....Right ?

Everyone Brady knows shouldn`t have to give their phones because they could have,...maybe,.... if ???

Tom made the correct move.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 12, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, he destroyed his phone because to retrieve erased e-mails, you have to download the entire phone memory. after viewing it, it can be destroyed but the machine that hosts your phone to download, carries that data til erased but can retrieve it`self.
> 
> Never give your phone to anyone. All your privacy will be sold. Example,...a E-mail containing a post about Peyton Manning was sold to the media already. The NFL is out of bounds asking for it to begin with. His phone is as private to him as yours is to you.
> 
> ...


Because innocent people agree to a lesser suspension? Must just be me cuz if I'm innocent then I'm innocent no need to cop a plea..smh.. But I get it u gotta back your team.. And no he didn't use his wife or dad's phone when texting equipment boys he used his.. Yea your right if I were him I wouldn't have showed mine either..lmao!!!


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 12, 2015)

Are you guys all really arguing this.... Brady IS guilty, BUT he doesn't deserve to be suspended for 4 games as the legal policy for ball tampering is a 25k fine.... Do i think it should be worse yes.... But that's the policy in place... So yes Brady is a cheater, but according to the NFLs own policy they cant suspend him.... Touche Brady haha.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 12, 2015)

Brady made Godell his bitch. Godell is an empty suit


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 13, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> Are you guys all really arguing this.... Brady IS guilty, BUT he doesn't deserve to be suspended for 4 games as the legal policy for ball tampering is a 25k fine.... Do i think it should be worse yes.... But that's the policy in place... So yes Brady is a cheater, but according to the NFLs own policy they cant suspend him.... Touche Brady haha.


and you know this because you saw Brady deflate the balls? No hard evidence. It's like the Colts player said, it really doesn't matter they could have beaten us with a bar of soap. It's Goodell wanting to stick it to the Pats. Like when the man harasses you cuz you look like a doper or some such stupid thing.


----------



## CBDFarm (Sep 13, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> and you know this because you saw Brady deflate the balls? No hard evidence. It's like the Colts player said, it really doesn't matter they could have beaten us with a bar of soap. It's Goodell wanting to stick it to the Pats. Like when the man harasses you cuz you look like a doper or some such stupid thing.


There is hard evidence... Hell Brady destroying his phone is enough...Craft didn't even want to fight it... Pats have a history of cheating in recent years... But the punishment doesn't fit the crime. 25k Fine is what it is. They overreached.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> and you know this because you saw Brady deflate the balls? No hard evidence. It's like the Colts player said, it really doesn't matter they could have beaten us with a bar of soap. It's Goodell wanting to stick it to the Pats. Like when the man harasses you cuz you look like a doper or some such stupid thing.


Die hard colts fan here and yes they have our number and probably would have beaten us anyway so why cheat.. That's my point, they are good enough without cheating but it seems to be the Patriot way.. In my eyes, fucking scrubs!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> There is hard evidence... Hell Brady destroying his phone is enough...Craft didn't even want to fight it... Pats have a history of cheating in recent years... But the punishment doesn't fit the crime. 25k Fine is what it is. They overreached.


Agreed the evidence is there.. People go to jail on less evidence all the time but they don't play for the Patriots.. The new "Americas team"lmao!!!


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

MidnightWolf said:


> and you know this because you saw Brady deflate the balls? No hard evidence. It's like the Colts player said, it really doesn't matter they could have beaten us with a bar of soap. It's Goodell wanting to stick it to the Pats. Like when the man harasses you cuz you look like a doper or some such stupid thing.


Dude they r CHEATERS everybody knows that!!! So it makes them seem less good cuz, why cheat if your better than all the rest? I'll tell you why, cuz there fucking cheaters period!!


----------



## Thor_ (Sep 13, 2015)

I think to call Brady a cheater is idiotic. 

No one knows what he knows or what he doesn't know. There are so many holes in this, nfl hiding evidence,hiding documents,amending documents. By all accounts telling him his phone was not needed. He is paranoid about his phone and rightly so after what came out from his emails. Nflpa also told him that they wouldn't allow him to hand over his phone. Not to mention the fact they have all the details from texts already.

Thing is even the nfl couldn't find him guilty. Probably aware lol. So if I was caught with a McDonald's bag does that mean I probably ate there. As it happens I never do but my wife and kids do. But I order and take it to the car. 

Sure he probably asked for balls to be done a certain way but that's not to say he knew what the balls psi was. Most qb like balls a certain way, over blown,scuffed ect 

Clearly it was at the wrong psi because he scored more points with the new balls. Had no problem scoring in the super bowl. 

Patriots are a team everyone loves to hate, wonder when there era is over who they will hate next. Media already saying they are cheating on game 1 lol


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 13, 2015)

He would pass the lie detector test anyway, he's a sociopath that not only believes his own lies but it always seems (spygate, deflategate, and now this Patriot Radio headphone thing with the Steelers) that the blame is always on someone else.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

CBDFarm said:


> There is hard evidence... Hell Brady destroying his phone is enough...Craft didn't even want to fight it... Pats have a history of cheating in recent years... But the punishment doesn't fit the crime. 25k Fine is what it is. They overreached.



You and everyone else says the same thing,...the NFL overreacted. True, and getting Tom`s phone was too. Destroying it stops all chances of it getting into someone`s hands,...overreacting comes to mind, but cheating goes to yours.

The headset thing last week,....well, let`s just hope they don`t figure out our moon based football interphase, then we`ll really get screwed......


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

The highest price ever paid by a football team happened not because of
rape, (Big Ben)
beating you girl on TV senseless (Ray) 
Torturing dogs and fighting them (Vick)

But one psi difference in two of twelve footballs. Think about that and get back to me when the Seahawks seal another Superbowl.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Dude they r CHEATERS everybody knows that!!! So it makes them seem less good cuz, why cheat if your better than all the rest? I'll tell you why, cuz there fucking cheaters period!!



Everyone but the Judge. But they paid him,...Right? You knowing what phones Brady uses and all, I figured.....??


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

There`s some pretty fart smeller here,.. I bet the answer can be found amongst you.



Does anyone know how an e-mail about Peyton Manning from the phone Tom Brady did hand in, got released to the media ?


----------



## MidnightWolf (Sep 13, 2015)

Thor_ said:


> I think to call Brady a cheater is idiotic.
> 
> No one knows what he knows or what he doesn't know. There are so many holes in this, nfl hiding evidence,hiding documents,amending documents. By all accounts telling him his phone was not needed. He is paranoid about his phone and rightly so after what came out from his emails. Nflpa also told him that they wouldn't allow him to hand over his phone. Not to mention the fact they have all the details from texts already.
> 
> ...


And if it was so cut and dry that Brady did it, why did the NFL keep information from Bradys legal team? Why was Bradys team not allowed to cross examine the NFL lawyer that was involved? Why did a Federal judge rule in favor of Brady, not for the crime but for Lack of due process. Any of you that are calling for Bradys head I can only assume that you have knowledge of your stupidity. That's all it takes in the NFL, you are guilty as charged because I think you might be aware of....


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Everyone but the Judge. But they paid him,...Right? You knowing what phones Brady uses and all, I figured.....??


No the judge ruled in accordance with nfl policy. I'm not saying 4 game suspension was right I'm saying he's guilty cuz he (Brady) admitted it when he offered a lesser suspension.. Who does that, guilty people that's who, if your innocent your innocent not need to plea.. C'mon man of corse I don't know who's phone he used but using someone else's phone seems like high school shit to me not elite athlete stuff unless your trying to hide something..


----------



## Rrog (Sep 13, 2015)

Does the NFL pay taxes?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> No the judge ruled in accordance with nfl policy. I'm not saying 4 game suspension was right I'm saying he's guilty cuz he (Brady) admitted it when he offered a lesser suspension.. Who does that, guilty people that's who, if your innocent your innocent not need to plea.. C'mon man of corse I don't know who's phone he used but using someone else's phone seems like high school shit to me not elite athlete stuff unless your trying to hide something..



No, that same media that got hold of Brady`s e-mail about Peyton said that. Brady never did. It is not true at all.

Brady`s advice was to destroy the phone before the NFL starts doing and saying what you are now. Goodell knows you can`t retrieve from a phone until all of the phone`s data is downloaded. It can be retrieved after Goodell said it would be erased. What don`t you understand about his privacy, pics., e-mails and whatever else being sold to the highest bidder ?

The Manning E-mail is enough to say it will happen, not maybe,....... possibly.


----------



## TBoneJack (Sep 13, 2015)

The punishment for NFL players using stickem on their gloves is a fine. 

The punishment for suspected _but not proven_ air pressure violation in a single game won 45-7 is:

$1,000,000 fine
Loss of 1st round draft pick
Loss of 4th round draft pick
4 game suspension
I've heard several NFL analysts and former receivers say that stickem is a much bigger help to them than a slightly deflated football.

The NFL fucked this whole thing up, and brought this mountain of nonsense on themselves. 

The NFL is the most successful business in the world. It's the most popular television event in the world. And the commissioner is always at the first game of the season, helping celebrate the coming of a new season.

Yet where was the commissioner this year on opening night? In hiding.


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Damn shame cuz he's definitely guilty.. C'mon man he admitted it when he destroyed evidence( phone) "doesn't everyone destroy their phone when they get a new one" lmfao!!! What an idiot.. Not u but Brady/belechek for sure


.....they can get all his txts right from his carrier with a warrant...so why the fuck would that matger


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

So, none of the receivers felt it? Running backs? Alll about brady, hey just dont want him getting another ring, because theres no way in denying hes the best of all time if he does.


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> No the judge ruled in accordance with nfl policy. I'm not saying 4 game suspension was right I'm saying he's guilty cuz he (Brady) admitted it when he offered a lesser suspension.. Who does that, guilty people that's who, if your innocent your innocent not need to plea.. C'mon man of corse I don't know who's phone he used but using someone else's phone seems like high school shit to me not elite athlete stuff unless your trying to hide something..


I did it on 5-6 federal charges, sometimes there evidence adds up and your best option is not to risk trying to convince a jury, a jury goes into court now assuming the charged is guilty, period, its unfortuneate but thats what the justice system jas come to.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> No, that same media that got hold of Brady`s e-mail about Peyton said that. Brady never did. It is not true at all.
> 
> Brady`s advice was to destroy the phone before the NFL starts doing and saying what you are now. Goodell knows you can`t retrieve from a phone until all of the phone`s data is downloaded. It can be retrieved after Goodell said it would be erased. What don`t you understand about his privacy, pics., e-mails and whatever else being sold to the highest bidder ?
> 
> The Manning E-mail is enough to say it will happen, not maybe,....... possibly.


I agree with privacy.. Brady offered a 1 game suspension instead of 4.. Why would an innocent person do that? Exactly they wouldn't..,Idc about his damn phone you are the one hanging onto that.. Brady offered that deal.. Enough said.. Good luck on your season


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

Because sometimes weather youre guilty or not your in a bad posission.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> I agree with privacy.. Brady offered a 1 game suspension instead of 4.. Why would an innocent person do that? Exactly they wouldn't..,Idc about his damn phone you are the one hanging onto that.. Brady offered that deal.. Enough said.. Good luck on your season



He did no such thing. That is fabricated by the media. Brady offered nothing at any time.


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 13, 2015)

Boston news reported that as well. Boston news also corrected it,....fast.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

Keighan said:


> I did it on 5-6 federal charges, sometimes there evidence adds up and your best option is not to risk trying to convince a jury, a jury goes into court now assuming the charged is guilty, period, its unfortuneate but thats what the justice system jas come to.


Agreed however we are talking a few football games I see that a lil different.. My son was facing 10yrs on a felony armed robbery witch he didn't do.. He did walk away with dudes cash $1000 they were both on roxys pretty bad and dude didn't want to fight my son so he called cops and said he robbed him at gunpoint.. Minimum mandatory 10 yrs for pulling a gun anyway dude got caught lying to detective when giving statement and admitted there was no gun.. New prosecutor with something to prove wouldn't come off the armed robbery charge even tho he admitted to not having one in his statement.. They offered something like 3yrs or some shit I don't remember but he said hell no cuz it's in writing that dude made that up and prosecutor still wouldn't budge on the charge.. Son said charge me then so they did.. 42 days time served..


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> He did no such thing. That is fabricated by the media. Brady offered nothing at any time.


Ok..lol


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Agreed however we are talking a few football games I see that a lil different.. My son was facing 10yrs on a felony armed robbery witch he didn't do.. He did walk away with dudes cash $1000 they were both on roxys pretty bad and dude didn't want to fight my son so he called cops and said he robbed him at gunpoint.. Minimum mandatory 10 yrs for pulling a gun anyway dude got caught lying to detective when giving statement and admitted there was no gun.. New prosecutor with something to prove wouldn't come off the armed robbery charge even tho he admitted to not having one in his statement.. They offered something like 3yrs or some shit I don't remember but he said hell no cuz it's in writing that dude made that up and prosecutor still wouldn't budge on the charge.. Son said charge me then so they did.. 42 days time served..


I get what youre saying but think about it, those few games mean alot. For one, those few games would cost him more money than me and probably you could expect o make for a looong time. For two thats not just games, thats his reputation, he has spent yeeears building it, why should he let this bullshit destroy it. And for three itll hurt the entie teams year, for instance how could we say those few games if lost, could be emotionally detrimental to the teams emotional status for the year. Even if he is 110% guilty (which i deffinatly dont believe he is) how can you say "oh you only won because of deflation" it was a fucking blowout period, the other team couldve wrapped duct tape backwards on their balls and guess what...they still wouldve lost ya know what I mean. If anything, fire the guy that blew up the balls.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

Keighan said:


> I get what youre saying but think about it, those few games mean alot. For one, those few games would cost him more money than me and probably you could expect o make for a looong time. For two thats not just games, thats his reputation, he has spent yeeears building it, why should he let this bullshit destroy it. And for three itll hurt the entie teams year, for instance how could we say those few games if lost, could be emotionally detrimental to the teams emotional status for the year. Even if he is 110% guilty (which i deffinatly dont believe he is) how can you say "oh you only won because of deflation" it was a fucking blowout period, the other team couldve wrapped duct tape backwards on their balls and guess what...they still wouldve lost ya know what I mean. If anything, fire the guy that blew up the balls.


Yep I've already stated that the colts were out matched and the Pats have there number that's why the whole idea that they think they need to cheat blows my mind.. Just go play and win a lot of games without an "edge" that's my point.. It's not just deflate gate it's spy gate it's listen in on other teams practices maybe the "tuck rule" although not a cheat move but definitely special treatment.. I just can't respect a team like that.. It makes u wonder, well unless your a Pats fan how much sketchy shit have that gotten away with that wasn't caught.. I'm sure plenty cuz that's there M O.. Some say competitive edge I say cheating.. And Idc about his reputation if he engages in unethical activities.. Sure he didn't deflate but he definitely new about it.. Again the softer balls made no difference really, we still was gonna lose that game.. So why do it.. Really it comes down to pats fans believe in the pats and the rest of us are not drinking the Kool Aide Based on there sketchy past.. I'm fine with the judges decision cuz 4 games was a lot but someone has to stop the shananagans


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep I've already stated that the colts were out matched and the Pats have there number that's why the whole idea that they think they need to cheat blows my mind.. Just go play and win a lot of games without an "edge" that's my point.. It's not just deflate gate it's spy gate it's listen in on other teams practices maybe the "tuck rule" although not a cheat move but definitely special treatment.. I just can't respect a team like that.. It makes u wonder, well unless your a Pats fan how much sketchy shit have that gotten away with that wasn't caught.. I'm sure plenty cuz that's there M O.. Some say competitive edge I say cheating.. And Idc about his reputation if he engages in unethical activities.. Sure he didn't deflate but he definitely new about it.. Again the softer balls made no difference really, we still was gonna lose that game.. So why do it.. Really it comes down to pats fans believe in the pats and the rest of us are not drinking the Kool Aide Based on there sketchy past.. I'm fine with the judges decision cuz 4 games was a lot but someone has to stop the shananagans


Ya know what man I respect your opinion thats the great part of life, you can have one nomatter what...


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

Keighan said:


> Ya know what man I respect your opinion thats the great part of life, you can have one nomatter what...


Yea man it's all just backing our team and talking a lil trash it's all good, hell they ain't paying me..lol
The Pats have had our number for years so it's easy to root against them..


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Yea man it's all just backing our team and talking a lil trash it's all good, hell they ain't paying me..lol
> The Pats have had our number for years so it's easy to root against them..



Ya i know, I remember back years ago when brady just started proving himself battling it out with the colts because of peyton, and i think its mostly just continued from there. Great times though.


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

Keighan said:


> Ya i know, I remember back years ago when brady just started proving himself battling it out with the colts because of peyton, and i think its mostly just continued from there. Great times though.


Yep and those were mostly great games.. Football at it's finest


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Yep and those were mostly great games.. Football at it's finest


Absolutely, without a doubt some of the greatest games, nomatter what you knew both of them litterally wanted to rip eachothers hearts out because theyre both fighting for this ego...it was brilliant...ill make my son sit down and watch em someday, thats for sure. Gained alot of respect for peyton manning playing those games, whether hes a rival or not


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 13, 2015)

Keighan said:


> Absolutely, without a doubt some of the greatest games, nomatter what you knew both of them litterally wanted to rip eachothers hearts out because theyre both fighting for this ego...it was brilliant...ill make my son sit down and watch em someday, thats for sure. Gained alot of respect for peyton manning playing those games, whether hes a rival or not


For sure always a shoot out. It useally came down to who had the ball last,and don't leave any time on the clock for either one.. Epic.. And if you are talking great qb's Brady has to be towards the top of the list.. Ya I said it lol.. He will be a first ballot hall of famer for sure.. Peyton too..


----------



## Keighan (Sep 13, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> For sure always a shoot out. It useally came down to who had the ball last,and don't leave any time on the clock for either one.. Epic.. And if you are talking great qb's Brady has to be towards the top of the list.. Ya I said it lol.. He will be a first ballot hall of famer for sure.. Peyton too..


Absolutely i have no doubt they both will, theyre warriors...I wasnt born for montana, and marino, but Ive watched old games and i still say pats and cools early 21st century was just incredible to watch.


----------



## Rrog (Sep 14, 2015)

Warriors fight for something other than cash.

Tom Brady cheated, no one gives a shit. It's a silly game after all


----------



## Bugeye (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2015)

Brady cheated his way through another very close game for the win today against the Jaguars by scoring more points than them,....where`s the beef ?


----------



## OddBall1st (Sep 27, 2015)

4/0 with time for a smoke.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 27, 2015)

It must suck to be a fan of some team that ain't the Pats..............


----------



## Lt.Dan420 (Oct 1, 2015)

jerryb73 said:


> Die hard colts fan here and yes they have our number and probably would have beaten us anyway so why cheat.. That's my point, they are good enough without cheating but it seems to be the Patriot way.. In my eyes, fucking scrubs!!


Hell yeah man! I'm a Broncos fan here in colorful Colorado, but I was born and raised in Indiana! Tom Brady is a douche bag!


----------



## jerryb73 (Oct 2, 2015)

Lt.Dan420 said:


> Hell yeah man! I'm a Broncos fan here in colorful Colorado, but I was born and raised in Indiana! Tom Brady is a douche bag!


Welcome to RIU.. What part of Indy? I'm born and raised there as well but now live in Florida


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2015)

How many fucks I give about this subject/thread. 






(I realize, as an American, I'm an asshole for not loving NFL football; Doesn't mean I'm wrong.)


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 4, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Brady cheated his way through another very close game for the win today against the Jaguars by scoring more points than them,....where`s the beef ?


In my belly, lamb next week


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 4, 2015)

I love lamb cooked right. Next week we got beef in Dallas so, hamburger and chocolate milk, cuz they going through the meat grinder........well, that`s the plan .....


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 12, 2015)

Patriots cheated again, wouldn`t let Dallas score a TD,...Hardy`s at home licking his wounds and Brady`s at home lick`n womb.


----------



## Thor_ (Oct 13, 2015)

OddBall1st said:


> Patriots cheated again, wouldn`t let Dallas score a TD,...Hardy`s at home licking his wounds and Brady`s at home lick`n womb.


Rough game for both sides. Pats o-line was very suspect in the first half, giving up 5 sacks. Fair enough hardy is an elite pass rusher but he pushed past Nate like he wasn't even there.

The offence then couldn't get going in the first half. The d was the best part of the team but Cowboys line was poor. That Hightower sack was so easy. The double man d worked so well. Cowboys Game plan was that stupid they didn't even think about running the ball as they should. If romo was playing I think would be a different game. Second half was a lot easier though, not much pressure at all. Could of had the great Edleman td wiped out by pi. That pi called earlier was rubbish. Walker hit on talib was fine years earlier but thats fine and this isn't. I still think he did that hit on purpose knowing a injury prone CB would end the game for the pats.

Deion Lewis and shaq mason had a great game.

Jets next and that will be a super tough game. Great pass rush, some of the best imo, great CB but a so so qb. Game plan will be the same as this week. Pass rush heavy with double man and adjust for running plays.


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 17, 2015)

The Colts are next,... We`ll see how that get inflated. Anybody see the end of the Michigan vs Michigan ST game today,....??

That was WOW..............


----------



## OddBall1st (Oct 18, 2015)

Well Tom won the deflate gate rematch, not by much, and the Colts actually looked like a NFL team up until two guys lined up against the entire New England defensive line and snapped the ball.


There are drugs in Colt land.


----------



## FilthyBud (Oct 19, 2015)

Haters gonna here, if they had all this "evidence" the Commish wouldn't have had to lie. This guy just says what he wants makes up rules as he go's! The fact that Brady was given a harsher penalty than Ray Rice with video evidence blows my mind. We're on to NYJ undefeated season on the way. #5 GOAT


----------

